# Coldest Night in NorthEast tonight since last March - What brand wood pellets will you use?



## Don2222 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello

It is 25 Deg F in Salem NH at 10:45 PM already!! The over night low was 21 degrees!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

So I just dumped in a bag of SUPER PREMIUM Geneva wood pellets
http://www.genevapellets.com/pellet_quality.html

Less Than 0.5% Ash
8200 BTU/lb
Less Than 4% Moisture (Maybe even less because they were sitting next to the pellet stove!)

*So what are you using tonight?*


P.S.
Still got some Clean Fire Pacific Blend for the zero degree weather!!
http://www.cleanfirepellets.com/test_data.aspx


----------



## Xena (Dec 11, 2011)

Burning Greene Team here.
27 degrees outside, 76F in living room stove
on #2 out of 5 settings.
These are the hottest pellets I've ever
bought from a big box store.  Saving
the Okies for the real cold temps.


----------



## Meneillys (Dec 11, 2011)

Eden wood pellets. The batch I have does have some plastic here and there but they are hot enough to over look the plastic.


----------



## imacman (Dec 11, 2011)

Just trying to finish burning the crappy Northern Pellets (Lowes) that I got from a friend....used them as shoulder season fuel, and happy to report that I only have 1 bag left....good riddance!

BTW, 25Â°F here right now....supposed to get down to about 22-23 tonight.   BRRRRRRR


----------



## krooser (Dec 11, 2011)

good old Doug fir....


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 11, 2011)

running lignetics Green label from glenville WV plant. have been running some from the Va plant as well this year with really good results. its 29 outside , stove running on 3 (of 9) and its 76 F in here


----------



## imacman (Dec 11, 2011)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> running lignetics Green label from glenville WV plant. have been running some from the Va plant as well this year with really good results. its 29 outside , stove running on 3 (of 9) and its 76 F in here



Glad to hear that Mike.  I have a ton of the above mentioned Lig's Hard/Soft blend that seemed to burn pretty good, and also a ton of the straight hardwood....both w/ the green labels bags.  Those, and 2/3 ton of Barefoots leftover from last year should see me through the cold weather.


----------



## ifixmy2 (Dec 11, 2011)

After my cleanup today, switched to the somersets mixed in with the other brand. Will be glad when those last 10 bags are gone, yuk!
21F and going for a low of 16F.  85F in here and 72/70 in other 3 rooms, yea I like it warm and my setting is on 1 with LFF on 4.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 11, 2011)

16 degrees here right now.
still burning mwp hard/soft blend. 
will be all season as i have over 4 ton left.
short sleeve tee shirt and no socks. stove on  med.
guess they're ok.


----------



## turbulator (Dec 11, 2011)

Meneillys said:
			
		

> Eden wood pellets. The batch I have does have some plastic here and there but they are hot enough to over look the plastic.



Also burning Eden....  2200ish sq ft with my SCF-050....running full blast right now, house holding steady at 73 F....  Currently 21 F outside.

Meneillys - how are you liking the Eden pellets?  I have about 20 tons right now....bought a truck load LOL....I hope they work out!


----------



## referee38 (Dec 11, 2011)

Burning Hamers and its cold here also in Eastern Pa.


----------



## bugize (Dec 11, 2011)

21 deg here in Oakland this morning...2 days ago i switched from MWP to Independence softwood pellets,will use MWP for when its a tad warmer,thinking of going to Rocky's next week to buy 25 bags of Cubex to have when it gets really cold!


----------



## Fish On (Dec 11, 2011)

i like it warm! okies for me, 17 out right now


----------



## HopeItBurns (Dec 11, 2011)

23 outside right now and burning Somersets. Cozy inside.


----------



## dw06 (Dec 11, 2011)

14 deg at 6am, still burning the ligs, saving a ton of hardwood heat for when its colder during the days. Nice and toasty at 74 in living room and kitchen. I'm happy !!


----------



## Pellet-King (Dec 11, 2011)

21 here and switched from Stove Chow to Somerset's, left my stove on a 2 all night, went from 74 to now 64 in my living room where the stove is, big disappointment!!
Maybe Chow is as good as Somerset's?
Batch of Chow I have is very light colored and very short pieces.
Turned up the stove to a 3 now it's getting warmer as I type.


----------



## pell it (Dec 11, 2011)

Burning a 50/50 mix of Stove chow and NEWP.  Weather channel says 24 and accuweather says 27 outside. With stove on 1 (out of 5) all night the downstairs was 65 when I woke up @ 5:30. Barely even put a depression in the hopper.


----------



## silverfox103 (Dec 11, 2011)

Eleven degrees here, stoves working as advertised.  House is nice and warm.

Tom C.


----------



## RKS130 (Dec 11, 2011)

We went down to 24 last night - our first "cold" night since we have the stove, but wasn't expecting it and didn't bring in any hotter burning pellets from the shed.  Burned American Wood Fibers from HD @ $3.94/bag with good results.

Woke up to 24 outside and 71 inside, a couple of degrees cooler upstairs.  Stove was on medium/low settings all around.


----------



## JoeS (Dec 11, 2011)

Only burning Hamers this year. I know most of you switch pellets depending on the time of the season but I am tired of being disappointed with low cost crappy pellets. Cleaner stove and hotter burn all season long!


----------



## mnkywrnch (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm burning eagle valley saving the oakies and dragon mtn for the real cold.


----------



## ebengel (Dec 11, 2011)

20 degrees here this morning. I've been burning AWF's with good results but we woke up to 64 in the house this morning so we are switching over to the somersets.


----------



## jdege (Dec 11, 2011)

Green spreme, 21 degrees this morning but 70 down, 67 up on half a hopper over night.


----------



## Salty (Dec 11, 2011)

23 in the valley

21 at the top of the hill in Mendon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5sFO5Il_Cw


----------



## Wachusett (Dec 11, 2011)

Been burning NEWP all season so far................won't do that again on a cold night! :-S


----------



## RidgeRunner56 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dropped down to 12 lat night, switched over to Pellheat for a few days.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Dec 11, 2011)

21 here in Eastern Mass. Still trying to burn up these Fireside Ultras from last year. They are def a shoulder pellet. I'm running room temp so we stayed at 70* all night downstairs on roughly 1/2 bag. Will be glad when these are gone......Go Pats.


----------



## PA_Clinker (Dec 11, 2011)

Ditto.  

19 degrees outside this A.M.



			
				referee38 said:
			
		

> Burning Hamers and its cold here also in Eastern Pa.


----------



## vettechick (Dec 11, 2011)

Which pellets to burn last night???
I have about 4 1/2 tons of Turmans left for the winter. So, knowing that it was going to be really cold last night, I went into the garage and looked at all 4 1/2 pallets. I tried to figure out which of them had the hottest burning pellets out of all of them. Just for kicks, I opened up pallet number 5. Took out a bag, topped off my hopper, crossed my fingers and went to bed. I must have had luck on my side last night because I woke up this morning to a stove with no ash build up and the house was 73 degrees. I thought to myself, "nice pick last night". Then, come to think of it, thats what I wake up to EVERY morning!
Stay warm my friends. 
My husband and I are off to get or Christmas tree today! Maybe I will post a pic if I don't endulge in too much cheer this afternoon.


----------



## JoeS (Dec 11, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> Hardwood heat ( rebagged hamers ) 24 degrees
> Tried something new set it to sunflower fuel -5 flame height ( im pretty sure the flame height is the feed rate ?) Set it to Manual, Medium setting, stat set at 74 72 downstairs 65/66 upstairs. Used about a bag. i would expect using that amount since i had it set to sunflower setting but thought i would have been warmer upstairs since i had it blowing on Medium. Will try Medium/High tonight i guess the hourly forecast suggests it will be 19 degrees here monday morning brrrr



The only problem with switching to the sunflower setting is that you are really going to burn through pellets. You'll get some awesome heat but at a price!


----------



## Cooper (Dec 11, 2011)

26 degrees outside right now!! I threw in some green team only becouse i bought 3 bags at $5.49 there pretty hot but i wouldn't say worth that price i just threw a bag of green supreme on top of them!! Hey im warm shorts and no socks

Has anybody found wood pieces in there fireside ultras the last batch 10/11 has wood splinters in there


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cooper said:
			
		

> Has anybody found wood pieces in there fireside ultras the last batch 10/11 has wood splinters in there



My are from 2010...sorry. No splinters though.


----------



## newf lover (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm with vettechick. Just Turmans in the basement and they kept our house toasty warm last night. I enjoyed experimenting with different pellets for a couple years, but I grew tired of that "I can't wait to burn through these pellets because they s*&k feeling" so I just buy one brand now. I'm hoping they continue to maintain their good quality. I do always look at what pellets are around, but I haven't been buying. It practically took a 12 step program to be able to do that.


----------



## roadking88 (Dec 11, 2011)

got down to 14 here last night...
still running mwp without a problem..
unfortunately have to shut her down this am to do the weekly cleaning...
cranked it up to 75 for an hour to get it hot before shutting it down...


----------



## save$ (Dec 11, 2011)

We are burning the MWP for now,  House is toasty warm.  Nice to have pellets that are from a local manufacturer that are a really good pellet and reasonably priced.  I'll  be switching over to Energex soon. I have 3 tons left from last year that I need to use up.  I'll get good heat from them, but will be busy cleaning up after them.  That's ok, could be a lot worse.


----------



## ByCo (Dec 11, 2011)

A balmy 28F last night, much better than -18F we had Monday night. Burning Heartland pellets, nice hot fire.


----------



## the pony boy (Dec 11, 2011)

still learning how to run things rite. burning penningtons and the house dipped from 72 at bed time to 64 this morning. turnrd the stove up to 6-6 and now the house temp is climbing. its about 19 outside. i have a ton of them and a ton of awf. and i think the awf are better so i will start to run them for now and see what happens.


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Dec 11, 2011)

MWP worked fine for us...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 11, 2011)

Toasty where I am, not so outside. There was no new low for this season this morning. Temperature was 15 something outside and there was plenty of frost and the water in the little coop froze overnight.  When it warms up a bit I'm going to cut up some pumpkin as a peace offering to the gals in the little coop.


----------



## fidiro (Dec 11, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> Just trying to finish burning the crappy Northern Pellets (Lowes) that I got from a friend....used them as shoulder season fuel, and happy to report that I only have 1 bag left....good riddance!
> 
> BTW, 25Â°F here right now....supposed to get down to about 22-23 tonight.   BRRRRRRR



There goes my camper plumbing.  I left it up there 2 months ago thinking I was going back in a couple weeks to winterize and things around here kept me from going.  I guess I'll see what will be wrong with anything by the end of this week.  

It was about 28* last night here and I went through 6 logs of maple that was only seasoned 3 months, talk about crappy wood or maybe it was the crappy seasoner.  I'm saving the 14 month seasoned wood(mostly maple) for the really cold nights.

Thank goodness for the flip of a switch on the pellet stove.  Burning GT's only so far and it was 59 in the kitchen, where stove is, when I came down this morning, now it's 81 and climbing.  Stove running med/heat low/fan. I'll shut down around 11am.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 11, 2011)

Burned Pro-Pellets through the night ....73 downstairs, they did a good job!


----------



## CTguy9230 (Dec 11, 2011)

it was about 18 degrees when i got up this morning
and was 67 in the kitchen and a couple degrees cooler
in the bedroom which is fine with me

the stove was running on 3 out of 9 with the blower on 7

been trying differant brands of pellets and last night was
a bag of blue label Lignetics from Tractor Supply and
i need to give them a thumbs down...not alot of heat
and quite ashy...i have a couple bags from Lowes that
are a hardwood softwood blend to try next.

and a question for the CT guys...does CTPellet sell
by the bag or only bulk ???


----------



## Jon_M (Dec 11, 2011)

Mid 20's at my place , burning Greene Team in my EF2I.
Fan on low and the dial a fire at about 10:00 
69 in the Living room this morning about 65 or so in the bedroom.


----------



## fidiro (Dec 11, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Toasty where I am, not so outside. There was no new low for this season this morning. Temperature was 15 something outside and there was plenty of frost and the water in the little coop froze overnight.  When it warms up a bit I'm going to cut up some pumpkin as a peace offering to the gals in the little coop.



Do you have the coop far away from any electicity?  I'm asking as I'm still trying to find a way to keep the one I put together at my parents', from freezing.  I don't have electric near it and so far it's been ok but last night was the first freeze.  This is my first winter with this coop and am trying to find a way.  I hope my featherless necks LOL(turkens/naked necks), don't freeze dry.  I already have to deal with the new hatchings from last night into today, from freezing over, had two hens in the last month go brody on me and one had 9 three weeks ago and still waiting to count last nights hatchlings from the second hen.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 11, 2011)

ITBURNS(AKA pelletnubi) said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of our coops have electricity, the little coop doesn't have an electric water heater, the big one does.  So the little coop gets its waterer swapped out several times a day in cold weather.  The big coop has a heater for its large metal waterer (the temperature has to get really low for a  long time for that one to freeze).  The birds don't seem to notice the temperatures.   Mamma will tend to the peeps just make sure she has water and food close.

If I get tired of the chore I can always put the chickens into the big coop.  But they like having the extra room.


----------



## The Radiator (Dec 11, 2011)

I am running Hamer's thru right now.  22 this morning.  Starts to bring ice fishing ideas into my head! House is warm and comfortable.


----------



## xraycer (Dec 11, 2011)

Low 20s in S. NH. 68 degrees both floors(2500s/f) all night on 3feed/6blower with Geneva pellets. Didn't turn the stove on last night until we got home at 9pm.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 11, 2011)

Its cold outside? I really couldn't tell. ;-)

Still burning shoulder stuff and less than a bag a day. Greene Teams are doing just fine for me. Cubex/Hamers waiting for the really cold spell if and when it comes this season?


----------



## tinkabranc (Dec 11, 2011)

Been burning LGs but will switch to Okies or Spruce Pointe when it gets colder.
So far been a mild winter.


----------



## ByCo (Dec 11, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> ByCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got mine at my local farm & fleet for $199.50/ton. From the research that I did on the company that makes them it sounds like they are mostly only available in the upper great plains and rockies, they had a couple of east coast dealers because of shipping costs. Here's a link to the parent companies web site, maybe an email to the sales manager would give you a list of dealers in your area. There isn't much for information, their heating pellets page is blank.

http://www.neimanenterprises.com/home.html


----------



## fidiro (Dec 11, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> ITBURNS(AKA pelletnubi) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to figure something out as my parents house is 8 miles away and don't want to burden them with swapping water several times a day.  I've been kicking around an idea of building kinda of a green house around the coop to completely enclose it in and see if waterer would defrost during the day.  I currently still have the 55 gallon drum feeding a hose run of I believe 10 nipple waterers but will have to drain that this week and put in at least a 5 gallon waterer like yours.  

Maybe someone can come up with a solar powered pellet stove small enough for the coop!! Anyone have one yet???????

I didn't even check to see if there is a forum here to talk about things like this, is there one?  I'll go looking now anyway to see so that this thread doesn't get hijacked any longer.


----------



## kmapsrule (Dec 11, 2011)

Last night i was testing Energex Americans(first non NEWP bag I have burned) lots of heat, house was good at 74F with the overnight low outside of 18F but wow did I have a lot of ash compared to the NEWP. I haven't had an issue with the NEWP heat wise overall house has been warm with it,
 the NEWP ash tends to be very clumpy/crusty which is easier to clean out of this stove as it doesn't have an ash drawer,
 the Energex ash was light, loose and EVERYWHERE inside the stove. [edit] hmm, i had a bucket of energex and a bucket of stove chow side by side ready to test each, now im wondering if i accidentally put the stove chow through instead of the energex.....ugh need to pay more attention.


----------



## jdempsey (Dec 11, 2011)

Burning somersets. Set stat to 71 at bedtime. Stove at 5-9. Woke this morn at 6am with outside temp gauge showing 19.

House held to 71. Bumping it up to 74. The misses likes it cozy.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 11, 2011)

ITBURNS(AKA pelletnubi) said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The DIY forum.


----------



## save$ (Dec 11, 2011)

newf lover said:
			
		

> I'm with vettechick. Just Turmans in the basement and they kept our house toasty warm last night. I enjoyed experimenting with different pellets for a couple years, but I grew tired of that "I can't wait to burn through these pellets because they s*&k feeling" so I just buy one brand now. I'm hoping they continue to maintain their good quality. I do always look at what pellets are around, but I haven't been buying. It practically took a 12 step program to be able to do that.



You know, when I get up in the morning and see myself in the mirror, I have come to the conclusion that things change!  That is a good enough excuse for me to keep looking around to see what might be a little bit different in the pellet world.  At least that is one area I can adventure into and not get into trouble!  From what I have been reading in here. esp. the evals from Jay, I know that pellets standards change, can be season to season, or even batch to batch.  Fun part is trying.   I hear a lot of crabbing about some brands of pellets that seem to have just as many friends as not.  I think that has a lot to do with preferences and habits,  much the same as if you are a chocolate or vanilla flavor person.  I'm always on the hunt for an available pellet that doesn't cost too much, i.e. $300 range, and burns hot and does not form clinkers in the burn pot.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 11, 2011)

save$ said:
			
		

> newf lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with save$! Gotta know whats out there. What if Turmans have a fire and no pellets hit the market next season? Or peeps like "OMV", "ironpony", "STB" or "Dex" go and buy up all thats available! You'll need to know whats close for back up. Or you might get stuck with a pellet that is no better than #2 in your stove.

Gotta have options! JIC! ;-)


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 11, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> save$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I's on fixed income have to watch out for costs. When I see a good deal around, I bunker.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 11, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats a good excuse for being one of the biggest hogs we know! ;-) And me being very jealous that I can't bunker a full 5 seasons at a time! :sad:


----------



## jrogers999 (Dec 11, 2011)

Green Supremes.  Left stove on 3 feed@2, 20 degrees. Outside when I woke up.  76 degrees in house.


----------



## Oink Oink (Dec 11, 2011)

Been alternating between Green Supreme and North American for the shoulder season (seems to be about the same). Was 74 in the living room and 24 outside when I woke up at 7:30am. Have Vermont's for when it gets cold out.


----------



## russ79@hotmail.com (Dec 11, 2011)

18 degrees this morning and 69 degrees inside.  I try to keep it about 70 so all good.  I am burning NEWP, only a few bags left but picked up 2 tons of Green supremes yesterday, I hope they are the same as NEWP.  Oh yea stove was on 1 (out of 9). Sometimes I like my little 950 foot house!


----------



## vettechick (Dec 11, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> I agree with save$! Gotta know whats out there. What if Turmans have a fire and no pellets hit the market next season? Or peeps like "OMV", "ironpony", "STB" or "Dex" go and buy up all thats available! You'll need to know whats close for back up. Or you might get stuck with a pellet that is no better than #2 in your stove.
> 
> Gotta have options! JIC! ;-)


Funny that you say this. In April we will be bartering some excavation work for a truckload (22-24 tons) of Turman pellets. They will be stored inside and go in the tractor bay of the barn and will last us for 4 years. That will be the "Feel-Good of all Feel-Goods!"


----------



## chrisasst (Dec 11, 2011)

Instant Heat= these things are throwing the heat out from my PDVC and EF2.


----------



## Bank (Dec 11, 2011)

Burning the last 10 bags of CleanFires from 2008, then onto the Maine's Choice which suprisingly are not bad, Whoulda thunk!


----------



## UncleAnthony (Dec 11, 2011)

Greene Team


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 12, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> save$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great...You named the only two pellet hogs in Ohio, Now I must rethink my strategy!! I'm not above stealing, Wifey needs to be warm!! ;-)


----------



## titanracer (Dec 12, 2011)

Have 2 ton of Somerset & 1 ton of Hamer's Hot One's for this year. With the unnormal warm season so far this year, this has been the 1st his year that I have burnt for 24 hour period. I have been burning Somerset so far, keeping the Hamer's for the even colder days & nights to come. We did have 18 dergrees last night, this morning, when woke up, I had 75 degrees in the house on the lowest setting the stove will burn.


----------



## Augmister (Dec 12, 2011)

27 degrees and everything outside tonight is frosty!   Still burning less than a bag a day and plowing ahead with the shoulder pellets, Fireside Ultra.  Keeping the stove on one and two and a balmy 74 in our 820 sq ft hobbit.   When we get down to the upper teens, will mix in some Somersets with the Firesides.   Will break out the Barefoots at 10 degrees.   

We just burned the first third of the month, so hoping to stay cold but dry till New Years.... then we're just looking at 90 days of Craptasticism.  I can live with dat!


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello

It is 9:49 PM here tonight and the temp outside is 26 Deg F.

It is 77 in the basement where the pellet stove is and 73 upstairs in the living room and kitchen. Nice and toasty!

So I dumped in a bag of Clean Fire Pacific Blend on top of the Super Premium Geneva wood pellets for a powerful hot brew!!
http://www.genevapellets.com/pellet_quality.html
http://www.cleanfirepellets.com/test_data.aspx

The grass outside is stiff and crunchy from a frozen wet dew!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 12, 2011)

10:30 roughly, 76 in the stove room, 70 in the upstairs great room, 66 in the hardest room for the stove to heat, and 22 outside.  Still burning those MWP and don't intend on changing to any other brand for awhile yet.  The stove is cruising on 2 and will likely get a cleaning tomorrow after I do the laundry, IIRC it has been over a week.  Temps headed for about 15 again in the morning if the dew point is any indication.

Finally the house is all decorated.  I did two trees in between other odds and ends.


----------



## Como (Dec 12, 2011)

8F

New Earth - medium setting and 80F inside, will turn it down to low for tonight. 

We are in the middle of a warm spell, apparently there is another front coming through at the end of the week.


----------



## capecod (Dec 12, 2011)

22 degrees this a.m. on Cape. I am burning Barefoots. ( I like the heat and hate to be cold!)


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Dec 12, 2011)

It was 21 degrees outside when I woke up this morning. Inside was 76 degrees with the stove running on setting 3. I had to turn it down to 2 because the barefoots burn super hot. To get the same heat out of the stove chow I would have had to been burning on 4 or 5.


----------



## BradH70 (Dec 12, 2011)

I just switched to my Okies over the weekend. Still have about 15 bags of NEWP left, but will save those for March.


----------



## Kiver (Dec 12, 2011)

Going down to the teens tonight.  The Green Supremes didn't cut it last night and the gas came on twice overnight.  Setting 3 of 5.  Throwing in some Spruce Pointes tonight to see if there is much of a differance


----------



## Oink Oink (Dec 13, 2011)

Oink Oink said:
			
		

> Been alternating between Green Supreme and North American for the shoulder season (seems to be about the same). Was 74 in the living room and 24 outside when I woke up at 7:30am. Have Vermont's for when it gets cold out.



Just threw in a bag of Vermonts, what a difference in heat. I forgot how good they are since I haven't burned them since last year and have some more experience burning now.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello

Well another cold night here with a Low of 22 Degrees!! The Geneva Pellets work well they are the more refined Maine's Choice Wood pellets.

Last night I had 2 bags of Clean Fire Pacific Blend in the hopper and wow! Very low ash and a nice clean fire!! Heat is very good too!

I would say they are one of the best pellets for sure


----------



## jamesdjs (Dec 13, 2011)

About 18 last night and I'm burning Cleanfires Pacific 
70 degrees in the house. :cheese:


----------



## Meneillys (Dec 14, 2011)

turbulator said:
			
		

> Meneillys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far I am loving them. I do have the batch with the plastic bits in some of the pellets but they still have little ash and high heat. We are burning them in our Mt. Vernon and Harman PB105. The PB105 loves them we had to turn the feed down from 4 to 1.5 and the auger no longer makes crunching sounds. We have sold 38 tons and so far most say that they want to Eden next year but they also report that the bags are still a bit dusty.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Dec 14, 2011)

Meneillys said:
			
		

> Eden wood pellets. The batch I have does have some plastic here and there but they are hot enough to over look the plastic.


LMFAO
OK, I have seen this Meineilly guy posting here fairly regularly and has always been reasonably objective regardless of the fact that he has a business interest in selling his products. For that, he has earned my respect, so I shall go easy on him here. But, to be willing to "overlook" random plastic in your pellets because they burn hot???  That's kinda laughable. But, Mr. Meinelly, you are also a great asset to this community and seem to be an honest, hardworking businessman, so I will not berate you in my childish sophmoric way that I usually attack those that do not think the exact same way that I do.  %-P 
I hope that Santa is able to bring you some plastic-free pellets for Christmas this year. Rumor has it that they do exist!


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Dec 14, 2011)

Switched from MWP to Blazers.....They are awesome.  With the MWP i could only go 5 or 6 bags without stopping to clean.  So far I am on bag 8 and there is hardly any ash.  Its going to be a hard decision come spring whether or not to buy more of these....And best of all.....no plastic ;-)


----------



## RKS130 (Dec 14, 2011)

Still burning Premier Pellets "Appalachian Hardwood" with good heat.  Will move up the food chain as temps drop.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 16, 2011)

the forecast calls for 2 degrees here saturday night.  (updated now to between -6  to -2)
this will be the first real test imo of my stove since i got it the end of october.

weird warm winter here so far though. snow on halloween and tonight it's 42 or 44 degrees out.


----------



## slls (Dec 16, 2011)

Only have one brand, do have some HHO left over from last year.


----------



## 76brian (Dec 16, 2011)

St_Earl said:
			
		

> the forecast calls for 2 degrees here saturday night.  (updated now to between -6  to -2)
> this will be the first real test imo of my stove since i got it the end of october.
> 
> weird warm winter here so far though. snow on halloween and tonight it's 42 or 44 degrees out.



Yup same here. Kind of looking forward to it being cold so I can see how it does.

BRING IT ON MOTHER NATURE! ...then.. uhh.. warm up immediately plz?


----------



## silverfox103 (Dec 16, 2011)

76brian said:
			
		

> St_Earl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, bring on some more of that good ole global warming!

Tom C.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello

Well it will be a very cold weekend here in NH. See 5 Day Forecast pic below!!

Lows in the teens next three nights!!


----------



## Meneillys (Dec 18, 2011)

johnnycomelately said:
			
		

> Meneillys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I am a bit crazy as most other pellet dealers will say in the area. My father and I are burning the Eden we had with plastic for three reasons they are hot, we are ok with the plastic as we have not seen any stove issues yet, and we would rather not have customers burning plastic so we took almost all 22 tons into our homes. The new batch we had is so far plastic free! We are seeing some orange and blue plastic in the NEWP once and a while also oddly. 15 here tonight and Eden is in the stove plastic and all. Also we have Cubex and NEWP in stock still going to burn the plastic Eden.


----------



## mainegeek (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm back to Energex this year.  I finished off the last of the MWP about a month ago.  Glad to see them gone.  The MWP pellets may have been cheaper then the Energex but they produce a lot of ash.  We also almost had a hopper fire last year (while burning MWP) when pellets started backing up in the feeding tube.  The vertical vent out to the house was completely blocked.  This never happened with the Energex with my regular cleaning schedule.  On the flip side, the Energex also burn much warmer!


----------



## RKS130 (Dec 18, 2011)

Woke up to 21Âº outside at 5AM, 71Âº downstairs and 69Âº upstairs, inside.  Burned Premier Pellets "Appalachian Hardwood" all night with the stove set on room temp 73ish (still working on the best location for the sensor), fan just past medium.  So far so good and not a drop of oil burned for heat.


----------



## mepellet (Dec 18, 2011)

14 deg f here this morning. Knew it was going to be a coldish one so it was the first time we left the p61 on overnight. Burning Greene teams and woke up to an average temp of 69 inside a 2200 sf house. Plenty warm for me as I like it cooler than most people but I am very happy with how the stove did on the first "test."

Edit: forgot to include settings.... ran in stove temp 1 and dist blower on lowest setting. (Guess that means that on the lowest heat output that my stove will keep the house very comfortable on a 14 deg night)  Used probably half a bag.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello

17.8 Degrees F here at 8:00 AM !! Over night low was 17.4 Deg F

Basement temp in 2,000 sqft split above pellet stove is 80 Deg  F with stove on heat setting 3 (3.22 lbs per hour) of 6!!

So I used approx 1 bag of wood pellets over night at $3.97 per bag. Not bad. 

Living room and kitchen above is 70 Deg F

Bedrooms are a comfortable 67 Deg F

Nice Summer Heat!! Just using some Maine's Choice Wood Pellets.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Dec 18, 2011)

21 in Connecticut at 8am.  Was burning Stove Chows.  Switched to a bag of Hamer Hot Ones... boy what a difference in heat output!

Go UCONN!


----------



## Xena (Dec 18, 2011)

Woke up to 18 degrees outside. Burned green supremes
last night but dumped in a bag of Okanagan at 8 am.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 18, 2011)

Xena said:
			
		

> Woke up to 18 degrees outside. Burned green supremes
> last night but dumped in a bag of Okanagan at 8 am.



*How many lbs per hour was your stove set to?*

Remember this thread on lbs/hr
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/82317/


----------



## the pony boy (Dec 18, 2011)

17 this morning.67 inside not sure if theres awf or peningtons in there.


----------



## Xena (Dec 18, 2011)

According to the info u got from
Eventemp's web site, 2.025 lbs / hr
Living room was 73 degrees. 
In my 7th year with this stove so
the novelty of tracking stuff like
that has long since worn off for me.



			
				Don2222 said:
			
		

> Xena said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turbulator (Dec 18, 2011)

johnnycomelately said:
			
		

> Meneillys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am burning Eden...plastic free....  I am not a pellet salesman....and I am childish....so insult me


----------



## 76brian (Dec 18, 2011)

It's been hovering around 16F since Friday evening, into the mid single digits at night.

Running on Room Temp.. no problem keeping the house at 74 downstairs, 72 upstairs, but I had to fill the hopper Friday night, twice yesterday, will have to again today, and probably again Monday morning. Holy crap I don't like that too much. Only heating 1000sq ft. 4+ bags for a weekend? Damn.


----------



## VTrider (Dec 18, 2011)

Loaded up the hopper on the Enviro Maxx w/ "North Country" pellets I picked up the other day from HD ($4.82/bag).  Set stove Hi/Low around 11:00pm - house was at 69F, stat ramp ups stove at 4:00am for 70F.  Woke up this morning to a comfy 70F upstairs - temp outside @ 7:00am was a balmy 7F.  First season replacing wood stove w/pellet stove for main heat, last night was first real test considering this is a basement install - needless to say I am a happy camper so far.

BTW:  Many here are aware that the big box 'North Country' brand are rebadged 'Currans' out of Massena, NY - interestingly though, my stove pumps out an average of 15-20F warmer temps (on heat setting #3) using the North Country label (as opposed to the Currans).  Seeing around 215F - 220F which is nothing to write home about, but in light of last night works for me!


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 18, 2011)

Xena said:
			
		

> According to the info u got from
> Eventemp's web site, 2.025 lbs / hr
> Living room was 73 degrees.
> In my 7th year with this stove so
> ...



Thanks Xena

It is just good to compare apples to apples instead of heat settings.
I have a basement install so I ran 3.22 lbs/hr last night but throttled it back to 2.46 lbs/hr during the day today to maintain the cozy inside temps.

I find 3.22 lbs/hr helps when starting the stove when outside temps are falling. Once the house it heated it holds the heat very well. Sometimes it is hard to know to shut it down or not during the day because it uses more pellets to get the house warm again. 

P.S. Finally got the shed feed wires done so now I just need an outlet next to where the hearth goes and I will be doing a Shed Install


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 19, 2011)

VTrider said:
			
		

> Loaded up the hopper on the Enviro Maxx w/ "North Country" pellets I picked up the other day from HD ($4.82/bag).  Set stove Hi/Low around 11:00pm - house was at 69F, stat ramp ups stove at 4:00am for 70F.  Woke up this morning to a comfy 70F upstairs - temp outside @ 7:00am was a balmy 7F.  First season replacing wood stove w/pellet stove for main heat, last night was first real test considering this is a basement install - needless to say I am a happy camper so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, sounds like your Enviro Maxx can really cut the Mustard!!

I rebuilt an Enviro EF2 and I must say Enviros are Top Notch in my book


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello

Well the Outside Digital Thermometer sensor just read 17.8 degrees at 7:00 PM tonight!!

If the temp goes down any more it will break the overnight low again tonight and be the coldest night again this season

Just topped off the 115 lb hopper with a bag of Logic-e from last spring.

Dodge grain gave out $10.00 certs for signing up on their newly updated website so each member of my family got 2 bags of Logic-e wood pellets!!

8 bags and almost one week of free heat by going to the local store! Wood burners cannot do that!!

Anyway the basement is 72, the living room is 72 and the bedrooms are 67 at 7:10 PM at 17.6 Degrees F outside on 2.46 lbs/hr on some free heat.
*Here is a new slogan. "Home heating with a Wood Pellet Stove -- life is warm and cozy!"* LOL


----------



## mepellet (Dec 19, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Well the Outside Digital Thermometer sensor just read 17.8 degrees at 7:00 PM tonight!!
> 
> ...



Supposed to have a low of 5 deg f here tonight. I think our lo last night was 14.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 19, 2011)

mepellet said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi mepellet

Low forecast here for tonight is 11 degrees F. Glad we have wood pellet heat!!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 19, 2011)

This morning it was 7 and right now it is 4 and going down.  I don't put much faith in forecast temperatures as they keep changing the forecast every time you check it, they call it refining the forecast .....


----------



## VTrider (Dec 19, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Wow, sounds like your Enviro Maxx can really cut the Mustard!!
> 
> I rebuilt an Enviro EF2 and I must say Enviros are Top Notch in my book



Yeah, it won't get any awards in the good looks department, the thing was designed for function & business.  A real workhouse, which is what I was shooting for.  We replaced all the windows a few years back, insulated basement , have cathedral ceilings & ceiling fans which all help - the kicker is that my house is only 1,400 sqft!  First thought normally is...'that's overkill', but honestly I feel I couldn't be where I am with anything less.  The Maxx chews through every pellet I throw at it, I can leave for the weekend and not worry about it running out of pellets.  I haven't even touched the two highest settings, which is nice knowing I have them if I need it like when it's -10 and windy.


----------



## libirm (Dec 19, 2011)

9 degreess lowest last nigh currently 11 in my part long island= Stove on "3" kept 1800 sqft ranch @ 70 degrees burning Agway pellets
Very Happy with results so far


----------



## jgrz0610 (Dec 19, 2011)

That's funny.  M55 Cast FPI, agway pellets, 9 degrees outside, 70 on setting 3 last night...eerie.  But damn it's cold out.


----------



## Xena (Dec 19, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> It is just good to compare apples to apples instead of heat settings.
> I have a basement installl



None of us are comparing apples to apples here
since we all have different houses, insulation,
Stoves, pellets, just to name a few of the variables.
If your stove works for ya that's all that matters.

Staying OT, 16 degrees here this morning. 
Stove on 2 overnight with Greene team and it was 71
In the living room.   Just kicked it up to 4
cuz I like it warmer.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 19, 2011)

Xena said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Xena
Yes, I agree but knowing how many lbs / hr does make it easier.
I would think that lbs / hr and sqft that is being heated is directly proportional and it would be nice to know.
Granted the pellet type, house insulation and draftynes has a role but that would be plus or minus a few ounces if a good formula was developed.

Our Low here last night was 12.2 Deg F and ran the stove  at 3.22 lbs / hr burning Logik-e pellets from Canada.

So with you install, heat setting 4 - 3.15 lbs/hr will really warm your socks


----------



## xraycer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, Don

I bought 4 bags of those LogikE pellets and burned them for the first time last night. Cost like $5.50/bag so I figured on getting at the very least decent heat. What a huge disappointment! Came home from work this morning and house was at 66* (16* outside, 3feed, 7blower). Night before with same condition house was at 70* with Fireside pellets ($4.80/bag). Got it cranked right now at 7feed/9blow for the past 2 hours and the house has only gone up 1 degree. So glad I only bought 4 bags! Only positive for me is that it appears to be really low ash.

I'm guessing you picked up at Dodge grain and feed. How do they work for you? Worth the extra money?


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 19, 2011)

xraycer said:
			
		

> Hey, Don
> 
> I bought 4 bags of those LogikE pellets and burned them for the first time last night. Cost like $5.50/bag so I figured on getting at the very least decent heat. What a huge disappointment! Came home from work this morning and house was at 66* (16* outside, 3feed, 7blower). Night before with same condition house was at 70* with Fireside pellets ($4.80/bag). Got it cranked right now at 7feed/9blow for the past 2 hours and the house has only gone up 1 degree. So glad I only bought 4 bags! Only positive for me is that it appears to be really low ash.
> 
> I'm guessing you picked up at Dodge grain and feed. How do they work for you? Worth the extra money?



Yes, Dodge Grain. They were stored inside at that time.

Did you buy those bags on a rainy day? I have had very good luck with mine and no problems. 
A year ago last summer, I got 3 tons for $5 per bag.


----------



## mepellet (Dec 19, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> last night 12 hours ate up 1 bag so i guess im on the 2 bag per day train



Same here.  Put a new bag of Greene Team in at about 6pm last night and used 90% of that on low setting all night.  But kept the house comfortable enough considering it was 5 deg F out when I woke up this morning.  Still cheaper than oil and thats all that matters right?!?!


----------



## mepellet (Dec 19, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> mepellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I haven't done any house modifications. We like the bedrooms cooler than most people I think (low 60s). I have been able to not use any oil besides 5 mind twice a day just to keep the pipes from freezing. Basement was down to about 58 this morning and I have a very leaky bulkhead that I need to do something about.... just haven't figured out what just yet.


----------



## smalltown (Dec 19, 2011)

Found some descent priced MWP (with the Stove on the bag) so I stopped burning the OKIES for a day and a half. The MWP wouldn't produce the heat and I could visibly see more ash being generated so I switched back to my OKIES for the cold nights and will save the MWP for days in the 40s. 

Also left the Castile on daytime temperature all night to reduce the warm up time in the AM.


----------



## vgrund (Dec 19, 2011)

kmapsrule said:
			
		

> Last night i was testing Energex Americans(first non NEWP bag I have burned) lots of heat, house was good at 74F with the overnight low outside of 18F but wow did I have a lot of ash compared to the NEWP. I haven't had an issue with the NEWP heat wise overall house has been warm with it,
> the NEWP ash tends to be very clumpy/crusty which is easier to clean out of this stove as it doesn't have an ash drawer,
> the Energex ash was light, loose and EVERYWHERE inside the stove. [edit] hmm, i had a bucket of energex and a bucket of stove chow side by side ready to test each, now im wondering if i accidentally put the stove chow through instead of the energex.....ugh need to pay more attention.



I'm burning Energex American this year.  Usually it is a decent pellet.  This season's batch is very dusty, much more than previous years.  It is still hot, however...


----------



## CTguy9230 (Dec 19, 2011)

i was burning Stove Chow till this recent cold snap

switched to Barefoots...omg the differance !!


----------



## xraycer (Dec 19, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> xraycer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it off an indoor pallet on a beautiful sunny day. I guess my stove doesn't like these pellets.


----------

